# Don't think Windows 7 is better



## EhrlichParr (Dec 29, 2011)

Earlier I have been using Windows XP for years. Now my office has given me a Dell system with Windows 7. I have been using this new windows for the past 24 hours but until now I have concluded that guys microsoft has plenty of time to invent useless glittering objects that occupy more system resources. Until now, I could not understand why I should switch to windows 7 while the system would run faster on XP.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I love W7.....much more secure than XP ever could hope to be, runs smoother, just love everything about it.

As for the 'why you had to switch' part, I would assume that was your corporations decision, and not yours........


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't like Windows 7 nor Vista. I'm a XP die-hard fan myself.

You might want to disable the useless system resource hogging Aero theme.

*How to Disable Aero in Windows 7*


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

vista wasn't MS's greatest moment......sorta like ME.......but 7, now that's a horse of a different color.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

valis said:


> vista wasn't MS's greatest moment......sorta like ME.......but 7, now that's a horse of a different color.


I still don't like it. In 2014, I'm switching to Linux!


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

Windows 7 is better.Better than vista anyway.You can also run it by going to the windows classic theme which makes it look more like windows xp.I have quite a few computers with windows 7 pro and having it that way makes it a lot easier to use.Also whether its a laptop or desktop you can change the mouse settings so that it wont keep changing everytime you change the desktop theme and you wont see that infernal spinning you get when you are deleting or moving something etc.I love xp also and still have it in most of my other computers and will use it until it no longer works.New operating systems come out and we have to decide if we want to use them or not.At a job you sometimes have no choice but at home use whatever feels comfortable to you.I have a friend who has worked for IBM for years and even though they havent switched him to windows 7 yet they are not allowed to use SP3 on windows xp. Go figure that one out.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Phantom010 said:


> I still don't like it. In 2014, I'm switching to Linux!


2014?

Heck, I've been fiddling with that for a few years now.


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

Don't go into 7 with a closed mind. Give 7 a chance. It does have some good points. Here's a link to better acquaint you with some of it's features. http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/features

Some features I like about it are: It has MS version of Dragon Naturally Speaking built into it. If you use Wacom or similiar, you can use your own handwriting and it will transfer it to text in your email, wordpad etc. In Journal it lets you choose to save your handwriting or transfer to text.
Jumplists is a great time saver. As well as Snap.

The first thing missed is the Menu bar. Press Alt and it will appear File Edit View . . .If you want it to be permanent click View Toolbars Menu. Or you can click Organize, Layout, Menu bar


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, I won't go into what I don't like about Windows 7. I don't wish to start a war here! 

Let's just say I prefer Windows XP's layout and the way I can navigate through the system with less hassle. Oops, I might have said too much already!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no worries.....I like the 98 mustang, hated the 99.......

telling you, though, once you get used to the changes, there is quite literally no going back......


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, I do have a netbook (my wife's) that came with Windows 7 (wasn't my choice). Still don't like it. But hey, I guess it's a matter of taste.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

well, heck, Phantom, so is calamari.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been using them side by side for over 2 years now, don't have any really big issues with Win 7 but easily prefer XP, and also, not to whack the mole too hard but XP, using Microsoft products not available in Win 7, is far more secure than Win 7; and I mean nearly absolute, whereas Win 7 still needs LOTS of help even though at the baseline it is more secure than XP, like tree bark has more fiber in it than celery...big whoop, don't care for either!

Win 7 dances really well for a such a Miss Piggy physique, but my XP systems are still twirling like mad dervishes. Only thing that's going to slow we diehards down is when the 3rd party support starts to go away...then we're in trouble.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I used Windows Vista for about 2 years and used Windows 7 for about 1 year before I reverted both desktops to Windows XP.

I have no need for most of the multimedia and graphic features that come in them, and they're more difficult to work with and navigate through.

Until Microsoft drops all support for Windows XP in the spring of 2014, and until my programs and add-ons are no longer supported by it, I'll keep using it. 

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## whatjusthappened (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been using W7 for a couple of years now, and I liked XP a whole lot better


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

ya know, I remember when XP came out.......I _hated_ it......gimme old 2k over that bubble gum image garbage any day.......


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

valis said:


> ya know, I remember when XP came out.......I _hated_ it......gimme old 2k over that bubble gum image garbage any day.......


When XP came out, I had Windows ME! Do I need to add anything else...?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Nope. -50 cool points right there.........


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

I slice and dice and reassemble Windows 7 and it runs much like XP. All my Junction Points are now traversible in Windows Explorer. I got rid of Libraries, and I still use multiple partitions dedicated to my own way of file organization. I don't mind UAC, as I never run routinely as a member of the Administrators Group anyway.

I still run XP on one of my laptops, and I never had any vulnerabilites or security issues in XP on any of my machines. Of course, I also carved up XP and put it back together to suit my own use.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Yup.....one of the reasons I enjoy linux (need to use it more, however) is that it's totally customizable.....once I got over the bubble gum look of XP, I loved it....after using Vista for about 3 hours, knew I hated it. Took even less with ME......7 I loved from jump. Solid, solid OS.

Again, though, does one like ford or chevy? Personal preference plays a huge role here.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I think its more like personal USAGE habits rather than preference. For instance if one is a "search" person, Win 7 seems tailor-made. Conversely if one understands hierarchical structure as well as 2+2, XP is straight and to the point. My Mom understands neither, yet can use both because she understands enough about the applications she uses, so... There are many of these "philosophical" differences that pertain to user habits, not so much the color and shape of the body...because those are very adjustable, again XP more than 7, but neither is too shabby.

Of course my Mama said I should keep my big mouth shut if I didn't have something good to say about some OS rumored to have existed between the reigns of XP and 7.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

fairnooks said:


> Of course my Mama said I should keep my big mouth shut if I didn't have something good to say about some OS rumored to have existed between the reigns of XP and 7.


okay, that made me laugh........out loud even......


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

Ive used windows operating systems from 98FE to windows7. To me the 3 worst were 98, ME, and Vista.I tried Vista for 2 weeks and said thats it and changed the computer back to xp.Much better.Never used ME but ive heard that it even makes Vista look good.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

SUEOHIO said:


> Never used ME but ive heard that it even makes Vista look good.


You can say that again! ME was a disaster!


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I actually had no issues with ME (I know, just me and Carey Holzman in that camp), I think it was along the lines of Vista in that there was a serious driver shortfall that caused a lot of problems, but functionally besides acting very much like Win 98 in that it had to be rebooted about once a day minimum, some of the media features to come and system restore were introduced. Even so it always felt like an intermediary OS to me, unlike Vista which I think was intended to be an actual replacement for XP


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

fairnooks said:


> I actually had no issues with ME (I know, just me and Carey Holzman in that camp), I think it was along the lines of Vista in that there was a serious driver shortfall that caused a lot of problems, but functionally besides acting very much like Win 98 in that it had to be rebooted about once a day minimum, some of the media features to come and system restore were introduced. Even so it always felt like an intermediary OS to me, unlike Vista which I think was intended to be an actual replacement for XP


I know ME had to be rebooted regularly to return to life. System resources were getting drained out constantly!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If the article I recently read is accurate, 46% of users globally are still using Windows XP.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

flavallee said:


> If the article I recently read is accurate, 46% of users globally are still using Windows XP.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------


And 2014 is closing in fast!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

As I get older, time seems to go by faster and faster. 

2014 will be here before I know it. 

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

not if the Mayans have anything to say about it.


----------



## jakey8 (Aug 18, 2009)

I still use Windows XP on my computer. At first, I loved Windows 7, but then I slowly hated it. No comment about Vista. I used Ubuntu and it was "fascinating" but I was used to the Windows GUI. Ages ago, silly me installed a Dutch version of Windows XP. I said to my Mum,
"Have we got a dutch handbook?"


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

valis said:


> Yup.....one of the reasons I enjoy linux (need to use it more, however) is that it's totally customizable.


Actually, Windows XP and Windows 7 are quite customizable, as well. In my experience, getting the OS established outside the MS box significantly increases the stability and reliability, as well as overall responsiveness.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I use Windows XP more than Windows 7 and I think Windows 7 is better than XP. Security issues aside, one of the BEST advantages of Windows 7 is it can run IE9 and later (at least I think later). Those who insist on using IE should be running Windows 7, at the very least, AND upgrade to IE9. If you're not an IE user, you can run XP all you want, I don't give a hoot.  lol

As for 2014, I'm planning on replacing my mom's computer, currently running Windows XP, with a new system that I'll install Linux on. Not sure of which distro just yet, but I will put Linux on it. The desktop environments have matured to the point of my mom being able to operate the system as well as she can operate her current Windows XP system, if not better.

Peace...


----------

